# International Rugby matches in Lisbon



## OrangesYeah (Apr 22, 2014)

Being rugby fans I was thrilled to discover that Portugal are playing in "6 Nations B" next spring and that a few matches are to be held in Lisbon. However, I cannot find out how to buy tickets. Can anyone help please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably to early but FNAC normally sell tickets for most things or this is site for Portuguese Rugby Clubs Homepage Federação Portuguesa de Rugby


----------

